# Looking4FREEor cheap copies of the three forms of unity preferably in modern language



## jogri17 (Feb 9, 2010)

Title says it all, but permit me to clarify. I live in Canada. I do alot of conversing and witnessing with Mormons. The more I think about it, the three forms of unity is far better to give to them than the westminster standards (which I think are superior fyi) because of the range of the documents... especially the Heidleberg Catechism. And I know of no better exposition of the True Gospel than the canons of Dort. The Belgic is a bit weaker in my mind but its more than sufficient to show the articles of the catholic faith in comparison to mormons. Most of them speak english (the unoffical language of the LDS) and most of the missionaries are american here in québec. I would like 5-15 copies. Given they are mormon old v. new language is not a huge issue, but I think modern langauge kinda makes them feel more personal. Anyways if there is someone that can help me out I'd appreciate it.


----------



## BertMulder (Feb 9, 2010)

you can download and print them from here:

Literature

also, you can find catechism workbooks here

http://www.prca.org/Catechisms/catechism-index.htm

you can also order softbound copies of the 3 forms of unity from the seminary, not sure what the price charged for them is, anyhow, phone Judy Doezema at 616 531-1490 or email doezema at prca.org


----------

